# Grayne MTN Helmet & Iron STOKER - Free Giveaway



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Do you do an xl helmet?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Argo said:


> Do you do an xl helmet?


Hi Argo,

Our Large fits heads between 59 and 64 cm due to the broad throw on the suspension harness wheel. 64 cm is larger than many of the XXL or even XXXL helmets from other brands that use less adjustable harness technology.

What size head do you have (please measure in cm around the head just above the ears)?

We always suggest that you use head measurement only and do not rely on a named size such as L, XL, etc. as there is no industry standard for those names. For example:

Anon (Burton): Large 59-61, XL 61-63, XXL 63-65
Bern: Large 57-59, XL 59-60.5, XXL 60.5-62, XXXL 62-63.5
Smith: Medium 55-59, Large 59-63
Grayne: Medium 54-59, Large 59-64


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

My girlfriend needs this so i dont have to buy her one. Thats gas money to get to the hill


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

My brother is about to enter the ranks of new gummer. He can't let his little brother win at anything it appears.

He'd be bringing his daughter, is this a unisex or is there a womens model? I'd much rather give it to her than him


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

This helmet would go my niece. She's never gone snowboarding, but I'll get her on the mountain this season. She'll probably need this her first time out. 

The iron would go to me and my old iron passed on to my homie for his waxing kit.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a friend that works for Steamboat that has yet to learn how to Ride, she has a set up but no helmet and can't link turns. I promised her I'm going to teach her this season so that she can see why the stoke is real. 

The iron is definitely for me. :hairy:


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

the helmet would go to one of the guys in my montreal office, his girlfriend is making him learn to snowboard and he's gonna need that to protect his big noggin, i'll keep the iron


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

66cm. I wear a smith vantage. It's the only helmet I have found that fits right and they ruined them last season.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Helmet would go to my buddy who wants to get back into snowboarding and has yet to purchase a helmet. I'd either keep the iron or give it to a deserving friend who will actually wax their board.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

My nephew could be a candidate, his mom won't let him participate in the sport without a helmet. I got him one, and he already outgrew it in one season.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

My step daughter needs one before her first snowboard lesson of the year.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Taught my girlfriend last year she got close to thirty days. She has a helmet from my sister that is in need of replacement. Want to get her something good and safe as she starts in the park more this year. Plus she is always messing with her damn headphones.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Would love to give a new helmet to my Daughter


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I would put the helmet in a silent auction that is going to raise money for the son's high school band program. I'd keep the iron.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Guys,

The entry period on this one is now nearing a close on this STOKER.

Last chance for entry for anyone who still wants to get in.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Entering in for the heck of it. Helmet and Iron would go to my buddy Tyler. He's riding 10 year old gear (boots bindings board helmet). I got him covered on some newish boots.


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

Please please please....


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I'll jump in on this one!


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

Count me in for it!


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

And mE too!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Extazy said:


> And mE too!


Yeaahhhh. That will end it. This STOKER is now closed. We will do the raffle later today and come back with a winner tomorrow.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

raffertyk2 said:


> Taught my girlfriend last year she got close to thirty days. She has a helmet from my sister that is in need of replacement. Want to get her something good and safe as she starts in the park more this year. Plus she is always messing with her damn headphones.


YEAHHHHH! 

*raffertyk2 you are the winner of this STOKER!!!*

Please email your name and shipping address as well as the helmet size and color that you would like and we will get these shipped right out.

STOKED!


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

Grats and props to wired for doing cool things for the community


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Wiredsport said:


> YEAHHHHH!
> 
> *raffertyk2 you are the winner of this STOKER!!!*
> 
> ...


AWESOME!! Thank you so much Wiredsport my girlfriend is going to be so stoked about this. I am so pumped!! our new apartment has eaten up a large chunk of our budget so this will be a huge help to make this an incredible season

Thanks Wiredsport for your continuing support on this forum and everything you do for the snowboarding community.

Sending you the email right now


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Congrats raffertyk2...........thanks Wired.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Congrats raffertyk2! That's awesome for your gf. Thanks again to Wiredsport for giving so much back to this forum.


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

Congratulations


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone!! :jumping1: Cheers to making this a great season bring on the snow!! :snowboard2:


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

Congratz brotha!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Congrats :hairy:











:happy::jumping1:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Sweet! Congrats


----------

